
The customer is always wrong - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/02/the-customer-is-always-wrong.html
======
russell
Seth says that, if you are an arrogant asshole (my words) with lots of
clients/karma, more power to you.

If I were writing that post, I would have said that when the client is paying
the bills, give him what he wants (within reason). If the customer is being
such a jerk that the delivered design would damage your reputation, walk away
from it.

Customer input on the design of your website is very valuable in the abstract
but almost always wrong in the specific. If you jump to implement every
request/suggestion, you cause yourself damage. Reflect on the suggestions and
do what makes sense in your way. This comes from the been-there-done-that
school of advice.

